# Whelen lightbar flash patterns.



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a whelen 9mm edge mini lightbar and when i bought it it said it has 9 selectable flash patterns built into it.So I went and bought a scanlock cable and switches for it.
But i was told by the dealer up here that the scanlock ssetup would be if i wanted to change flash pattern on the go.They also told me that i have to take the lightbar lenses off and by one of the power supplys there is a switch that i turn with a screwdriver to get the right flash pattern.I wanted to ask if there is someway to change the flash control on the mini lightbar.THe scanlock cable that they sent me was for a fullsize 9m lightbar.i really dont want to change flashes everytime o go out i just want to see what is in the lightbar for flas patterns.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

according to whelen's web site - this is the install guide. page 5 has instructions on how to change scan-lock pattern.

http://www.whelen.com/install/136/13657.pdf


----------

